# any info on swift royale 540?



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Been toying with the idea of buying a second van to keep in uk(ferry prices from/to Ireland are just rude) or possibly just to rent out

Going to look at the above van tom,its a 95.Has anyone first hand knowledge of it?Ta


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Asabrush, Sent you a PM, Steve


----------

